

10XGrowthHacker – setbacks, failures and successes growth hacking for 10 years - dmitrydragilev
http://10xgrowthhacker.com/

======
dmitrydragilev
I'll be honest, I've never done this before...I've never really talked about
my failures. I recently noticed that everyone writes about successes which I
personally have done a bunch of, I've written articles such as "How I grew a
startup from 0 to 40M and got it acquired by Google", etc, tons of these, not
going to talk about them.

All these articles suck! I think by talking about successes entrepreneurs
paint an inaccurate picture that gives other entrepreneurs a false hope that
they can also get lucky and become successful without too many setbacks. This
is 100% not true.

So I sat down and wrote down a personal account of the biggest failures,
setbacks, struggles which actually happened to me and my friends during my 10
years of growth hacking. To give you an idea I talk about:

 _Getting the product market fit wrong and almost losing an entire app then
taking a year to turn it around to 40M pageviews and getting acquired by
Google_ Running out of money because of outsourcing and losing $1M and firing
100 employees and then having to turn the company around. *Focusing on traffic
vs. conversion which cost me a fortune

